# Tried to gain weight with high calorie shakes without weight training?



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Gaining weight for someone like myself is very difficult, i would like to know if you have successfully gained weight by drinking homemade high calorie shakes as well as eating meals as normal.

I'm asking the types that are 10stone or less or slightly more and have been for a long time, as that is my current weight, 6ft tall and in my 30's so please don't tell me i just need to eat, believe me it's like i worry the weight away or something.

The one advantage of being so lean is when i have been weight training i see any small change, but still id kill to be 12stone, lol, i have never been more than 11stone 4 i think and that was with the help of gear and as i'm sure you can appreciate what is the point of being on gear when you still look slimmer than younger guys who are natural.

Physically i'm reasonably strong, i keep very good form when i have trained, i dont smoke, don't drink often, have never dabbled in drugs apart from brief steroid use.

I'm considering making up shakes from recipes i see posted on the forum (homemade) and comsuming them for a few months whether i get back to the gym soon or not in the hope of gaining some weight, it's so frustrating, you don't know how much i envy those who have the problem of trying to lose a bit, lol, id rather have that problem than being so lean.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

well how many kcals you getting in a day??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Number of grams of protein, carbs and fats per day and total cals please. Without this, all guesswork.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Barman said:


> well how many kcals you getting in a day??


Barman i don't know, i would have to go through it all, i rarely miss a meal, i often read people saying that they should get their diet sorted before anything , like before using steroids, well i'm thinking that if diet is not sorted before even training and not gaining weight without training that its daft to try and sort diet once starting to train as by then more energy is being consumed.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

ok well if you dont know and your not gainign then your not eating enough work it out otherwise u will look the same for years


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

How many meals do you eat in a day? What's a typical breakfast, lunch & dinner?


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Number of grams of protein, carbs and fats per day and total cals please. Without this, all guesswork.


OK i realise i will need to come back at some point with all these details, please note im not asking will i gain weight, of course i want to, but id like to know if others that have been in my position gained weight by regularly and constantly getting high calorie shakes.

I'm not referring to ready made weight gainers, rather making your own.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

balance said:


> Barman i don't know, i would have to go through it all, i rarely miss a meal, i often read people saying that they should get their diet sorted before anything , like before using steroids, well i'm thinking that if diet is not sorted before even training and not gaining weight without training that its daft to try and sort diet once starting to train as by then more energy is being consumed.


I bet you're eating less than 3k cals a day with too little protein.

As a guide, I eat 500g P, 500g C and 200g F = approx 6k cals.


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Also, just train anyway regardless of your diet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ob1 said:


> Also, just train anyway regardless of your diet


Yes, if you want to make minimal gains.

OP, sort diet out. You should not just add shakes, a true diet contains everything you need to grow optimally


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

ob1 said:


> How many meals do you eat in a day? What's a typical breakfast, lunch & dinner?


Taking into account this is not including weight training at a gym at the moment, im currently not attending, so im not on a high protein diet.

4 meals daily, breakfast nearly always toast, lunch either sandwiches or soup with bread or a pastry, dinner will often be chips with some sort of veg and quite often fish, or curry or chicken, rice in place of chips, during the day i will snack on a yoghurt, fruit, a small cake of some sort.

Supper, more toast, meals spread out evenly, some days more food consumed, while it's "ordinary" food, take into account im not weight training other than lifting dumbells at home at the moment till i get myself organised.

Also have trained on and off at the gym since i was 14, now 36, have used steroids in my 20's for a short time and again within last couple of years or so for a short time.

So not brand new to any of it, most people i was at school with a of decent size now, some because of gear, others through age and some are morbidly obese.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I bet you're eating less than 3k cals a day with too little protein.
> 
> As a guide, I eat 500g P, 500g C and 200g F = approx 6k cals.


It will be under 3k daily at the moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

balance said:


> It will be under 3k daily at the moment.


You have found your issue. Also need to sort macro breakdown, something like 40/40/20 (C/P/F)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

balance said:


> Taking into account this is not including weight training at a gym at the moment, im currently not attending, so im not on a high protein diet.
> 
> 4 meals daily, breakfast nearly always toast, lunch either sandwiches or soup with bread or a pastry, dinner will often be chips with some sort of veg and quite often fish, or curry or chicken, rice in place of chips, during the day i will snack on a yoghurt, fruit, a small cake of some sort.
> 
> ...


You're eating less than my missus.

Who incidentally is an athletic 76kg at 5ft 11 and has never had a protein shake in her life but just eats a lot of decent food and trains her 4rse off 4 times a week.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

ob1 said:


> Also, just train anyway regardless of your diet


Thanks, i need to create that balance of weight training with enough calories, i think i might be underestimating how organised i need to be with diet so as to consume more calories and it being the right amounts of everything needed.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

From the title i don't get this thread at all.

Why do you want to gain fat?


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> You have found your issue. Also need to sort macro breakdown, something like 40/40/20 (C/P/F)


Thanks, i need to get this sorted otherwise i will have the same frustration years from now.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

balance said:


> Thanks, i need to create that balance of weight training with enough calories, i think i might be underestimating how organised i need to be with diet so as to consume more calories and it being the right amounts of everything needed.


It's not hard, just have 3 big protein and carb rich meals a day and a couple of shakes, add fats in as necessary.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You're eating less than my missus.
> 
> Who incidentally is an athletic 76kg at 5ft 11 and has never had a protein shake in her life but just eats a lot of decent food and trains her 4rse off 4 times a week.


Because i know of people that skip breakfast (ordinary folk, not gym folk) and often miss lunch and then just get a big evening meal but they are still 15 - 16stone its often made me feel like i must be eating ok because i dont really skip meals, as you say though im probably eating less than i think.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not about how many calories are in your shakes mate, it's how many calories are in you're overall daily diet.

Believe me I find it as hard as anyone to put weight on, but it's just about getting the calories down your neck.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Mars said:


> From the title i don't get this thread at all.
> 
> Why do you want to gain fat?


Because im so lean for so long, id love to hold a bit of body fat, i of course have built muscle before, intend to again but for me being so slim (140 pounds) at my age feels wrong.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> It's not about how many calories are in your shakes mate, it's how many calories are in you're overall daily diet.
> 
> Believe me I find it as hard as anyone to put weight on, but it's just about getting the calories down your neck.


Thanks, i understand what you mean, don't rely on shakes when i go back to them, im going to need to get very organised with this.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

wait your not training?? so you want to get fat but dont want to train and stuff want muscles??? dam thats a Face Palm if i ever heard one :/ muscles dont come from eating and not training you need both


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

balance said:


> Taking into account this is not including weight training at a gym at the moment, im currently not attending, so im not on a high protein diet.
> 
> 4 meals daily, breakfast nearly always toast, lunch either sandwiches or soup with bread or a pastry, dinner will often be chips with some sort of veg and quite often fish, or curry or chicken, rice in place of chips, during the day i will snack on a yoghurt, fruit, a small cake of some sort.
> 
> ...


Fella,where do I begin,my daughter is 7 yrs old,lean as a greayhound and she gets through more grub.Google"weight gain diet bodybuilding"and have a look,you need to eat,forget toast.chicken breast,ribeye,fish,porridge,veg,fruit,nuts.and lots of each,6-7 times a day,dont say you cant because of work,cook meals the night before for the folling day,pack it an take it with you.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Barman said:


> wait your not training?? so you want to get fat but dont want to train and stuff want muscles??? dam thats a Face Palm if i ever heard one :/ muscles dont come from eating and not training you need both


No, i wish people didn't scan posts  im currently not training but intend to be training again, as im so slim i would welcome weight gain regardless of training or not and regardless of whether its muscle or fat.

It's not a face palm, my issue is with weight gain, not specific to muscle gain, at my slim size i know that if i could gain body fat that it's not going to look bad on my frame, when i have gained weight through training and through steroids i look better for it, i know i do.

Lol, my desire isn't to gain fat and muscle without training at all, other people gain weight and have never weight trained in their life.

Should have posted this thread tomorrow, my horoscopes for today, lol

December 15, 2012

Cancer

22 June -22 July

Communication is harder than usual for you today, as others are likelier to misunderstand or misinterpret your words. Be as direct as you can, but expect a few hiccups nonetheless.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

sockie said:


> Fella,where do I begin,my daughter is 7 yrs old,lean as a greayhound and she gets through more grub.Google"weight gain diet bodybuilding"and have a look,you need to eat,forget toast.chicken breast,ribeye,fish,porridge,veg,fruit,nuts.and lots of each,6-7 times a day,*dont say you cant because of work,cook meals the night before for the folling day,pack it an take it with you.*


I agree, i realise now that meal preparation and consumption needs to go beyond what a normal person needs to do.

Im guilty of underestimating how much focus i need to put into food.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Bulking isn't rocket science pal if your not gaining weight your not eating enough and it's that simple calorie surplus/deficit i know how frustrating it is to hear that but it's true i started training at 8 stone now am just short of 12 at 5' 9 taken me years like but what u get back is what u put in every meal u eat increase the portion so say you have a bowl of porridge at 100grams increase the portion to 120grams also f*** protein shakes don't get me wrong i use them i happen to be drinking 1 now  but i don't ever rely on supplements food, food, food and more food!! multiply your bodyweight in lbs by at least 19 and on the higher end the scale multiply it by 24 also don't concentrate on protein intake concentrate on carbs intake and overall calorie intake drink up to a gallon of milk a day even just a 4 pinter of whole milk and squat and focus on the main lifts if you really want a weight gainer search critical mass take note of what the lads say on this forum they are of great help pal, good luck



balance said:


> Gaining weight for someone like myself is very difficult, i would like to know if you have successfully gained weight by drinking homemade high calorie shakes as well as eating meals as normal.
> 
> I'm asking the types that are 10stone or less or slightly more and have been for a long time, as that is my current weight, 6ft tall and in my 30's so please don't tell me i just need to eat, believe me it's like i worry the weight away or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Its amazing when you actually sit down and work it out, how few calories you are eating, especially from the diet you listed.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> Bulking isn't rocket science pal if your not gaining weight your not eating enough and it's that simple calorie surplus/deficit i know how frustrating it is to hear that but it's true i started training at 8 stone now am just short of 12 at 5' 9 taken me years like but what u get back is what u put in every meal u eat increase the portion so say you have a bowl of porridge at 100grams increase the portion to 120grams also f*** protein shakes don't get me wrong i use them i happen to be drinking 1 now  but i don't ever rely on supplements food, food, food and more food!! multiply your bodyweight in lbs by at least 19 and on the higher end the scale multiply it by 24 also don't concentrate on protein intake concentrate on carbs intake and overall calorie intake drink up to a gallon of milk a day even just a 4 pinter of whole milk and squat and focus on the main lifts if you really want a weight gainer search critical mass take note of what the lads say on this forum they are of great help pal, good luck


So i should be aiming for no less than 2660 cals at my body weight, but ideally more, as you say don't concentrate so much on protein intake, another mistake that i think i have made in the past, ive not tried drinking that much milk daily, its worth a shot, i'm taking on board the advice from everyone so far, i do appreciate it.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> Its amazing when you actually sit down and work it out, how few calories you are eating, especially from the diet you listed.


And yet it felt normal to me, i don't know why, i guess through habit of eating the same stuff in the same way, i think that the replies here are helping me see that differently now though.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I was totally the same when I was younger, just couldnt put weight on. Then I actually added up my daily calories, and it was nowhere near enough.

I changed what I ate, and when. Weight flew on.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

balance said:


> Taking into account this is not including weight training at a gym at the moment, im currently not attending, so im not on a high protein diet.
> 
> 4 meals daily, breakfast nearly always toast, lunch either sandwiches or soup with bread or a pastry, dinner will often be chips with some sort of veg and quite often fish, or curry or chicken, rice in place of chips, during the day i will snack on a yoghurt, fruit, a small cake of some sort.
> 
> ...


Toast

Pastry

Soup

Sandwiches

Classic bodybuilding food?

Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> I was totally the same when I was younger, just couldnt put weight on. Then I actually added up my daily calories, and it was nowhere near enough.
> 
> I changed what I ate, and when. Weight flew on.


Jay, i hope that this is the main cause of my not putting weight on, 10 years ago i thought by time im in my 30's the weight will appear, 36 now and still 10stone, but as you say when actually adding up the daily calories then there's a possible answer.

I know i will need to be consistent with it too, a diet change, calorie increase, don't be too focused on protein, probably better if i introduce changes gradually so that if a particular food doesn't agree with me i can take note of that.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I used to be about 11 stone at 6 ft 4 (august 2009), was really skinny. Always thought I was meant to be skinny, but in reality, I ate like a 3 year old

Now I eat around 5-6000 calories a day and growing all the time. Currently 18.1 stone

It's easy to say but just eat eat eat


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Toast
> 
> Pastry
> 
> ...


That's for the time being, when i was training i made the effort to get tuna, chicken, eggs etc but i know what you mean, regardless or training or not i need to eat more and better.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

balance said:


> That's for the time being, when i was training i made the effort to get tuna, chicken, eggs etc but i know what you mean, regardless or training or not i need to eat more and better.


If you're not training. Why are you on a bodybuilding forum?

Excess calories and no training will just make you fat.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

balance said:


> Jay, i hope that this is the main cause of my not putting weight on, 10 years ago i thought by time im in my 30's the weight will appear, 36 now and still 10stone, but as you say when actually adding up the daily calories then there's a possible answer.
> 
> I know i will need to be consistent with it too, a diet change, calorie increase, don't be too focused on protein, probably better if i introduce changes gradually so that if a particular food doesn't agree with me i can take note of that.


You'll be right mate. Might be worth getting a wellman type check with your doc, see if your thyroid is over active.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> I used to be about 11 stone at 6 ft 4 (august 2009), was really skinny. Always thought I was meant to be skinny, but in reality, I ate like a 3 year old
> 
> Now I eat around 5-6000 calories a day and growing all the time. Currently 18.1 stone
> 
> It's easy to say but just eat eat eat


It gives me hope when you mention the weight that you were and now how big you are, i think if i steadily increase calories it might be the best way.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Robbie said:


> If you're not training. Why are you on a bodybuilding forum?
> 
> *Excess calories and no training will just make you fat.*


Not in my case, although its understood that im not consuming enough at the moment.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> You'll be right mate. Might be worth getting a wellman type check with your doc, see if your thyroid is over active.


Thanks for the suggestion i might get that done, i will look into it.

I did have bloodtests done for a different reason earlier this year testing for diabetes, kidney and thyroid i think but not connected to my weight, connected to pain in a part of my body that i still have right now. All came back normal, but not exactly sure what the tyroid test of that would have been.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

balance said:


> Not in my case, although its understood that im not consuming enough at the moment.


If they are excess they will. Unless you're magic. Why aren't you training?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

balance said:


> It gives me hope when you mention the weight that you were and now how big you are, i think if i steadily increase calories it might be the best way.


If you find eating large amounts hard, like I do, try the high calorie shakes. I use bodybuilding warehouse performance mass, usually have 3 of these a day in addition to other food


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

It really is a case of more intake m8.

From skimming over what you have already posted food wise, 1st off it was nowhere near enough. You will have a quick metabolism so you need to be pushing as much decent food in as you can.

Get yourself some weight gainer shakes if you are struggling with the food but ultimately sort your diet out.

Dont go for the "I just want to put weight on, be it fat or muscle" you are at an ideal size now to put muscle on and look all the better for it.

80% Diet - 20% Gym m8


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

balance said:


> in my 30's so please don't tell me i just need to eat


you need to eat more. it *is* that simple. if you eat more you can't not put on weight.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> you need to eat more. it *is* that simple. if you eat more you can't not put on weight.


Yes it is that simple alot of guys saying the same thing and some are fricken huge you want to think you doing it right your not ok


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Barman said:


> Yes it is that simple alot of guys saying the same thing and some are fricken huge you want to think you doing it right your not ok


I feel your frustration, but to be blunt, from what you've said, your diet is utter dogsh1t. 

Very little nutritional value and simply not enough calories.

You simply wont put more weight on, without eating properly.

NOW GET EM DOON YA!


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Robbie said:


> If they are excess they will. Unless you're magic. Why aren't you training?


Robbie unlike my username i had a bit of imbalance in my life over the last few months and time was heavily taken up, things have calmed down a bit so i hope to focus on gaining weight, going to the gym properly again and unlike before i want to get my food consumption right.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> If you find eating large amounts hard, like I do, try the high calorie shakes. I use bodybuilding warehouse performance mass, usually have 3 of these a day in addition to other food


Thanks for the suggestion, i can probably manage moderate size meals if i space them out through the day if i get this all in order.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

balance said:


> Robbie unlike my username i had a bit of imbalance in my life over the last few months and time was heavily taken up, things have calmed down a bit so i hope to focus on gaining weight, going to the gym properly again and unlike before i want to get my food consumption right.


Fair enough.

Get yourself in the gym pronto. You can find balance in muscle gain!


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Dave said:


> It really is a case of more intake m8.
> 
> From skimming over what you have already posted food wise, 1st off it was nowhere near enough. You will have a quick metabolism so you need to be pushing as much decent food in as you can.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for the encouragement, i will concentrate on the food first, increasing the amount, changing the food, and hopefully steadily increase the calories, then supplement with a high calorie shake once i feel that im getting things right with the actual food, it might help too if i put a bit of effort into learning how to put various dishes together so that i dont get bored of the same foods or tastes.

I think through desperation it has made me feel like i would accept anything as long as it's weight but as you say no need for me to have that mentality.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> you need to eat more. it *is* that simple. if you eat more you can't not put on weight.


I will make the necessary changes to my diet, once i do get it right from a year onwards if im still not gaining then i will know that something is wrong, but from all the advice from yourselves and forcing myself to think about this properly it seems there are kids eating more than me currently


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Barman said:


> Yes it is that simple alot of guys saying the same thing and some are fricken huge you want to think you doing it right your not ok


Fully taken on board, i will make the changes gradually to let my system get used to it i think.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> I feel your frustration, but to be blunt, from what you've said, *your diet is utter dogsh1t.*
> 
> Very little nutritional value and simply not enough calories.
> 
> ...


It needed to be said  i can appreciate it now, a complete overhaul of my diet is in order.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Get yourself in the gym pronto. You can find balance in muscle gain!


Will do  hopefully i can report back on this at some point in the future with good news.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Balance if you eating under 3k then imo you need to double your food, keep a journal of your daily calories. Just eating regular till your full means nothing.

If you not gaining weight then your not eating enought its as simple as that.

If you can't eat more, if you can't force feed then you will never gain weight.

Feeling 'full' and filling your stomach doesn't mean your eating enough to grow, chances are you need to force feed and stretch your stomach out.

If I was you I'd eat the standard 4 meals per day 'till you can't take 1more bite, then drink a high calorie mass gainer shake ontop of it, then go ly down to keep it down and let it settle, after a couple month and onwards this will get easier as your stomach adjusts to the extra volume. Then once your stomach can take more volume you can then eat more calories easier, but if you don't keep your increase food intake up your stomach will shrink back down to a size to manage your lesser amount.

A study on ectomorphs with narrow lean and slim showed some can have a small intestine 1/3 the size or bigger skeletal type this small intestine also limits the food you can eat, so being an ectomorph, slim, narrow, with a poor appetite and smaller than average small intestine and stomach equals very poor potential for weight gain. And why if you can't up the intensity long term and 'force feed' you will never gain weight and maintain it for very long.

High calorie ideas:

gold top milk 810cals per/litre or blue top is 670cal per/litre.

Nuts and seeds 100g (2 hand fistfulls) =600+cals.

Parsnips, potatoes, rice, pasta, oats. All 100g 350+cals, parsnips have natural fat so there abit higher in cals I think around 400cal per 100g.

Adding evoo or a tastier choice imo coconut oil to your weight gainers.

100ml of evoo is over 800cals the majority of it is good fats so you can drink it in shots, some guys bulking can drink 30-100ml per day.

imo aim for 4000cals per day, once you can get than then aim for 4500cal and so on.

Some guys can gain and grow huge on 3000cals per day some need 5000+cals even 7000cals. Your not 1 of then who can gain on moderate calories, you need high calories.

I gain jack sh1t below 5000cals at 200lb, and that's about the limit I can manage upto now, used to be half that when I was 10st lying on my bed with a belly about to pop with a big jug of weight gainer next to me I needed to get down aswell , its not nice imo stretching your stomach so you can eat more to grow is harder than the training, some guys don't need to do this as there naturally big appetites or lower calorie requirements means they don't need to, but if your skinny and can't gain then more food is your ownly answer.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also powdered oats as a weight gain shake in milk, neck it and the oats will swell once there inside you. Don't over do that 1 tho I'm not sure how safe it is to drink rolled oats in large amounts as you can't judge how much swell and volume increase they will get, 100g plus some whey and good fats should be fine tho.

If you can eat 100g ready made. Then you can drink 100g down no problem. But I wouldn't drink powdered oats till you can't drink no more as that's defo not good you will get a lot of swell from and end up being sick.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also make sure you eat at exactly the same times everyday, your body will adjust and get used to it. When I had my meals on set times if I was just 10mins late my stomuch would be growling for food. Don't scatter your meal times, defo always keep them set the same everyday.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

balance said:


> I will make the necessary changes to my diet, once i do get it right from a year onwards if im still not gaining then i will know that something is wrong, but from all the advice from yourselves and forcing myself to think about this properly it seems there are kids eating more than me currently


Glad to hear it. If you need any help with a diet let me know :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I drink a litre of semi skimmed milk before bed

500 calories, slow digesting protein + carbs. Perfect for weight gain for the skinnier guys like yourself


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Get some chicken in ya!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

stone14 said:


> Balance if you eating under 3k then imo you need to double your food, keep a journal of your daily calories. Just eating regular till your full means nothing.
> 
> If you not gaining weight then your not eating enought its as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Balance if you eating under 3k then imo you need to double your food, keep a journal of your daily calories. Just eating regular till your full means nothing.
> 
> If you not gaining weight then your not eating enought its as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Thanks stone14 for a very informative post, i know what you mean that even if its a gradual process i need to force my system to accommodate the extra food intake, i wont expect it to be easy, i didn't know that regarding intestine size, i was aware of stomach shrinkage but even now i'm just beginning to realise that if i'm not trying to eat an amount that to others might seem excessive then i cant expect to gain.

So that i don't feel too full too quick i should probably as already suggested in this thread not focus quite so heavily on protein intake as i make the changes.

It gives me hope when im reading replies to this thread of some starting at 10 and 11 stone, i do understand of course that while some size will be the result of steroid use for some i know that diet is what has massively contributed.

Thanks for the calorie ideas, i appreciate it.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Also powdered oats as a weight gain shake in milk, neck it and the oats will swell once there inside you. Don't over do that 1 tho I'm not sure how safe it is to drink rolled oats in large amounts as you can't judge how much swell and volume increase they will get, 100g plus some whey and good fats should be fine tho.
> 
> If you can eat 100g ready made. Then you can drink 100g down no problem. But I wouldn't drink powdered oats till you can't drink no more as that's defo not good you will get a lot of swell from and end up being sick.


Thanks for the warning regarding oats, i didn't know that this happens when in the stomach, i would like to avoid anything that might result in me bringing back up what ive recently had so i definitely wont overdo it with the oats, if i increase gradually i can hopefully get myself used to doing this.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> I drink a litre of semi skimmed milk before bed
> 
> 500 calories, slow digesting protein + carbs. Perfect for weight gain for the skinnier guys like yourself


Thanks Shaun, all of these suggestions are helpful.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

mattske said:


> View attachment 104305
> 
> 
> Get some chicken in ya!


Will do


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Also powdered oats as a weight gain shake in milk, neck it and the oats will swell once there inside you. Don't over do that 1 tho I'm not sure how safe it is to drink rolled oats in large amounts as you can't judge how much swell and volume increase they will get, 100g plus some whey and good fats should be fine tho.
> 
> If you can eat 100g ready made. Then you can drink 100g down no problem. But I wouldn't drink powdered oats till you can't drink no more as that's defo not good you will get a lot of swell from and end up being sick.


I do this now but I mix the oats with water and 50 - 100ml of olive oil, it helps massively with upping calories.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

balance said:


> Thanks for the warning regarding oats, i didn't know that this happens when in the stomach, i would like to avoid anything that might result in me bringing back up what ive recently had so i definitely wont overdo it with the oats, if i increase gradually i can hopefully get myself used to doing this.


Its fine nearly everyday aftr training i take my shake with 200gs of oats (normal oats as why whould i pay alot more of powder) and same before bed grand 

also dont cut carbs out at night ul gain better more food for your body to use and turn into muscle


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and i havent 100% read what everyone else has said, so it might have been said.

But buy in bulk. Buy loads of chicken. Loads of pasta. Loads of rice. Loads of good quality mince etc.

When you see it there, it makes you want to eat it even faster haha. Does me anyway, as soon as my freezer draw is full, i cant wait to start emptying it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Barman said:


> Its fine nearly everyday aftr training i take my shake with 200gs of oats (normal oats as why whould i pay alot more of powder) and same before bed grand
> 
> also dont cut carbs out at night ul gain better more food for your body to use and turn into muscle


For me to eat a 100g of oats pre made into porridge gets boring and hard fast, but to neck powdered oats before they've swelld goes straight down, can defo feel it 10mins after tho as they've swelled inside, nice and full lol.

Oats+ milk casinate protein ora protein blend are great for bedtime shake, gives you a nice slow feed through your sleep.

I like mp ground oats slightly sweetened, you can blend your own oats dry but that's a fuk on every shake unless you have a tub you can do a 1kg at a time then you can just buy the cheapest oats for pennies, its all the same.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

All of the above is sound advice you should follow it, no matter how much you think your eating it aint enuff.... :no:

And get to the gym, it has a anobolic effect, life heavy and short, dont stay in the gym too long but while your there make it count.

If your just trying to gain weight and don't care too much what it is your gaining (muscle/ fat), then eat everything and lots of it.

Once you reach a point you are really struggling to eat enuff then perhaps try ghrp6 or b12 to help asist you with appetite, but

no matter what you take its the cals you eat that turns the numbers on the scales. 

There is a med out there designed for a certain condition that will for sure gain you weight, but again you need to eat regardless

even with that, but I aint going down that road because you could end up dead.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Barman said:


> Its fine nearly everyday aftr training i take my shake with 200gs of oats (normal oats as why whould i pay alot more of powder) and same before bed grand
> 
> also dont cut carbs out at night ul gain better more food for your body to use and turn into muscle


Thanks very much for the advice Barman.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Oh and i havent 100% read what everyone else has said, so it might have been said.
> 
> But buy in bulk. Buy loads of chicken. Loads of pasta. Loads of rice. Loads of good quality mince etc.
> 
> When you see it there, it makes you want to eat it even faster haha. Does me anyway, as soon as my freezer draw is full, i cant wait to start emptying it


Thanks for the advice Shaun, it makes sense to do that if i'm going to be eating much more than i have been.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

raptordog said:


> All of the above is sound advice you should follow it, no matter how much you think your eating it aint enuff.... :no:
> 
> And get to the gym, it has a anobolic effect, life heavy and short, dont stay in the gym too long but while your there make it count.
> 
> ...


The advice has been fantastic, i really appreciate all of it, i didn't know that about B12 and appetite.

I'm guessing the med you're referring to is insulin?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

balance said:


> The advice has been fantastic, i really appreciate all of it, i didn't know that about B12 and appetite.
> 
> I'm guessing the med you're referring to is insulin?


............. :thumbup1:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

need to find ur TDEE (calcs all over the net) then count what ur eating, might find ur under eating. i sure was for ages, thinking i was getting loads lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

soz if repeated other people, theres 5 pages.

p.s. once u find what ur eating, continue to increase ur surplus until the scales start going up


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> soz if repeated other people, theres 5 pages.
> 
> p.s. once u find what ur eating, continue to increase ur surplus until the scales start going up


Thanks D9S4, i'm going to work on this steadily, there's definitely lots of room for improvement in my diet.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

balance said:


> Because im so lean for so long, id love to hold a bit of body fat, i of course have built muscle before, intend to again but for me being so slim (140 pounds) at my age feels wrong.


Then find 45 mins 3-4 times a week to work out, muscle is good, fat is bad and muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Mars said:


> Then find 45 mins 3-4 times a week to work out, muscle is good, fat is bad and muscle weighs more than fat.


You're right Mars, i intend to.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

balance said:


> OK i realise i will need to come back at some point with all these details, please note im not asking will i gain weight, of course i want to, but id like to know if others that have been in my position gained weight by regularly and constantly getting high calorie shakes.
> 
> I'm not referring to ready made weight gainers, rather making your own.


Download myfitnesspal and log your intake over a week should give you some idea mate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Loads of apps to log food intake mate, I have dailyburn


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

@ciggy @madocks

Thanks to you both for the app suggestions, i appreciate it.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

No probs mate


----------

